# Best time of year for bay flyfishing?



## bronc (Apr 11, 2006)

I have a cousin that lives in New Mexico that is a flyfisher and wants to come down here and flyfish in the saltwater. What is the best time of the year to catch some specs and reds? And who are some of the better guides around the Port O'Connor and Baffin areas? Maybe even Lower Laguna?

Thanks,


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Not sure about POC, but I like the fall of the year in Redfish bay. Oct and Nov. to be specific. Reds are schooled up and on the flats. Weather and wind calm down and the heat is not as bad. In Baffin for trophy tourt, I would guess Feb. and March. Wind could be an issue. Heard good things about Sally Moffett in Rockport and Dean Thomas in Aransas Pass for fly fishing.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

*October*

October is my favorite month for bay fishing, Texas Slams happen in October. Donk can take care of your needs in Baffin and has a heckuva lodge to boot(Poco Loco), he's on this site, have fun. rs


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

I would book a fly fishing guide (poled skiff) in Rockport, Port OConner or somewhere in the Laguna.

POC- Scott Sommerlatte, Curtis Cash (Capt. Lowtide on here I believe) 
Rockport - There are a few, I dont remember any names but I have fished with Dean Thomas and hes a great guy. (Slowride guide service)
Port Isabel - This would be a cool trip because yall could go after Trout Reds and even Snook. Kind of like South Florida. Sorry I dont know any guides names from down there

Best time of year: I would probably do the Fall as well. October is a good month. 

Have fun.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

If I had to pick a single month, it would be October. But the very best time to go is whenever you can. You can certainly catch fish on fly all year long barring bad weather.

Great fly guides in the Rockport/Port A area include Billy Trimble, Mike Cook, Sally Moffett, and there are several others.


----------



## christem (Jul 2, 2007)

Billy Trimble is a great guide. He put me and my buddy on Reds all day long.


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

I fish with Captain Tom Horbey. (www.captaintomhorbey.com) He is the only full time fly fishing guide that lives in POC. He specializes in Redfish, but between now to October he will target Tarpon as well. He runs a Kevin Shaw Exile which drafts in 4" of water and he goes to the back country to find tailing pods of reds. He will also focus on LARGE trout in skinny water. I've fished with Scott Graham and Sommerlette and have found Tom's 30+ years experience superior over the others. Not to say they are not good fisherman, they are, but I don't think you can beat Tom's patience and ability to put you on fish. He's on the water 7 days a week. It is rare he doesn't have a booking, but when he doesn't he is out scouting.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

Late September through October are some of the best times here on the mid-coast for redfish. Fish become concentrated and due to cooler temps and with less boat traffic reds tend to tail for extended periods on most days.


----------

